# Bad Back



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

For the past 3-4 weeks I've been fighting persistent lower back pain. Sort of a dull stabbing pain that always hurt, even when resting. About a week ago the pain started radiating into my left hip and groin. Several tests, ending with an MRI showed the problem.

Herniated disk L4-L5.

I saw two doctors today that reviewed the results. 

The good news - Surgery is not required and should heal completely. Activity and exercise is encouraged. 

The bad news - Competitive casting is out for this fall. There is just too much risk of aggravating the disk.

It'll be the first fall in about 14 years not slinging lead.... 

I will be fishing though.... 

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Fishin aint all that bad.........the back thing effects us all it seems ....i know its made me slow down a time or two


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Tommy, wish you well in recovery..........Would be interested in any exercises prescribed if you can share.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's a bum deal... I haven't hurt my back yet, but (on account of other injuries) I know what you're going through. We're gettin' too old for this stuff.

is there a "hey guys, watch this!" moment behind this injury?


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Tommy, take a look at a machine called the reverse hyperextension machine. It was pioneered by Louie Simmons of the Westside Barbell Club as a means of rehabilitating his back. This may be of tremendous help to you. Chris.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Tommy

Regular Gym visits will help tremendously, go light on the weights

I all ways went to one located near a college that gave discounts to the coeds Motivates us old fellas....


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Tommy,

As you've found out back problems lead to problems in other areas of the body. Keep putting your health first so that we all can continue to enjoy your fellowship for many years to come. By the way, I believe that you've got a nurse close by that maybe able to assist with a nice back rube. You're In Good Hands!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Tommy, good luck with the back. Boss Dogg knows all about that. her issues were L4-L5 and L5-S1. Had a lumbar disectomy 2001 or 2002 in May and was surf fishing with that June. Then in 2005, we were in a roll over accident and she reinjurd the site. She has 6 screws, 2 spacers and 2 rods now as that site was fused. Best thing to do is follow what the doctor says and heal up.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

At your advanced age, little brother, we need to consider some more senior sporting endeavors. Spot fishing (you haven't explored that rod market), watching other people bowl or take pictures, becoming a face book guru, shuffleboard, lawn darts, golf (with a cart, no need to go completely nuts walking). I'm sure some of the more senoir members of the P & S family have some more suggestions. See you soon.
153 days/10 hours/10 minutes till retirement day
charlie


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

there's always sittin at the park watchen the grass grow, hang out around construction sites and watch paint dry, or my favorite, sittin at the mall cussin at the teenagers...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Tommy,
If your Dr. is prescribing excersise, do yourself a huge favor and buy yourself a TENS Device.
It is an eletronic muscle stimulator that will temporarily block the pain in the areas that you are tring to rehab.
Used to be that only Physical Therapists had access to them, but now you can buy great ones on line for a song.
It will be the best $40 that you have ever spent.
Check with your Dr. on the proper way to use one, but there is no reason why you cannot use one on yourself. 
Amazon has a ton of them;
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...unit+muscle+stimulator&ie=UTF8&qid=1346454934

Seriously man, check them out...
I speak from experience.

Tom


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Tommy.

Good luck with the back, I hope you can get things right without surgery.

Blaine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

solid7 said:


> That's a bum deal... I haven't hurt my back yet, but (on account of other injuries) I know what you're going through. We're gettin' too old for this stuff.
> 
> is there a "hey guys, watch this!" moment behind this injury?


Funny thing is I can't identify any single thing that caused it. Just woke up one day with a dull stabbing pain....

A "hey y'all, watch this" moment would make for a much better story.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

big brother said:


> At your advanced age, little brother, we need to consider some more senior sporting endeavors. Spot fishing (you haven't explored that rod market), watching other people bowl or take pictures, becoming a face book guru, shuffleboard, lawn darts, golf (with a cart, no need to go completely nuts walking). I'm sure some of the more senoir members of the P & S family have some more suggestions. See you soon.
> 153 days/10 hours/10 minutes till retirement day
> charlie


 

that's funny stuff


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

BlaineO said:


> Hi Tommy.
> 
> Good luck with the back, I hope you can get things right without surgery.
> 
> Blaine


Thanks Blaine


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Tommy, Most back pain and complications arise from lack of abdominal and core strength. I believe I have a disc same as yours, from picking up a 8" diameter dock piling but at what cost? If rest is the answer you should find plenty of time to do your stretches and implement a thorough ab workout with whatever lifting you physician deems acceptable while you recuperate. Strong core and abs also aids in all the ballistic activity that you yourself profess. Peix out


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

Feel better Tommy


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Well Tommy, I hope the fishing possibility you mentioned is there so you can enjoy some pullage. I'll look for you on some of the north beaches where we normally bump into each other...heal quickly!


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Good luck on getting better.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Tommy: Sorry to hear about your injury. Bear in mind that sometimes an injury can also be an opportunity. When I used to train in martial arts, I injured my hand which forced me to use my feet more than I had before. Consequently, my kicks improved a lot. Keep that in mind and see if you can use this layoff from distance casting as a chance to work on something else (i.e., fitness, flexibility, health, etc.) and come back stronger than ever. Best regards, Tom


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks again guys,

I am actually feeling better. Pain is down to a manageble 1-2 and mobility is coming back. It is temping to start hitting the rod again and make an attempt at the tournaments this fall.... BUT, between my doctors advice and Kim's watchfull eye I'm going to follow doctors orders and lay off the tournament casting. I put all I have into each cast when practicing and competeing, it's just how I'm wired up so a little time away should do me good.

Tom - great analogy, thanks

Tommy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Been there and now better than ever. Lose some weight, 1st. Start slow in the gym and develop a system. The Tens unit is da bomb. 
Lose some weight. Every extra 7 to 10 in the front, adds about 50lbs of pressure to the low back. I am down from 234 to 200 and its unbelievable how much better the back and shoulders are.

Strengthen the erectors along the spine and do lots of stretches. Take your time and good luck with it.


----------



## Native (Nov 18, 2011)

You don't know me from Adam so you're perfectly welcome to ignore me at will, lol. Biggest problem people in your position is, as someone's already suggested, your core strength. Only way to obviously deal with that is to lose weight and a good regimen of excercise and improve that strength. First, see a nutritionist and get on a healthy diet, then with doctors supervision, begin working with a trainer/physical therapist and get into a good isometrics and stretching regimen. Once the doctor says it's ok, get on a bicycle style trainer and start building on that core strength. It's one of the best devices to build core strength without negative impacts. But whatever you do, don't buy or use a Ten's device without your doctor's supervision. Could be the worst decision of your life if you do because the problem that caused your pain was lack of balance in the muscles in your back and waist. To arbitrarily start using a Tens which artificially creates tension in your muscles and works towards a balance of muscle tension without knowing where or how to set up the leads and at what intensity is crazy and could make things far worse!

Best of luck to you and keep the faith! It will get better if you follow the professionals directions.

Tim


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tim,

Thanks for your concern. I've followed the doctors advise and am now back to 100%.

Jusr curious though, what do you mean by "Biggest problem people in your position is, your core strength". 

What is my position??

Tommy


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I think he is referring to "as a group people with lower back pain".


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Core strength usually means your abdomen and the role that stomach muscles have in supporting the back.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Core strength usually means your abdomen and the role that stomach muscles have in supporting the back.


Not just stomach muscles, it also includes other muscle groups in the abdomen & those of the back. I've had a herniated & bulging discs too, L4 & L5. Had surgery back in '86, was told I wouldn't be able to lift more than 30 lbs the rest of my life. I drive a tractor trailer for a living & unload 40,000 to 60,000 lbs a week with hand carts. Been doing that for over 20 years now. I could do more to improve my physical condition, but it's sometimes difficult to make the necessary time. I'm 57 years old & it's tough on me. But, I'm not over weight (for my frame at least, I'm 6'4", about 230 lbs) and I do try to eat a good balanced diet. I also do a lot of stretching. The older you get the harder it is to keep your back in good shape once you've injured it. I've got a lot of issues with arthritis & also had a double hernia operation 2 years ago. (stomach). Life takes it's toll, but keep at it, otherwise you'll end up on your back permanently & won't be casting or fishing!


----------

